# Your avatar: What is the story behind it?



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

One of the first things I notice about a user on any forum is the avatar they use. I was wondering: Why did you pick your avatar, and is there a story behind it?

In all of the fora I've participated in, I almost always used a picture of myself in some kind of swordswoman getup. Gotta live up to my chosen Net alias.  I've been in a "Star Wars" kick as of late, which is why I've been breaking out the lightsaber shots. The ORIGINAL "Star Wars" Trilogy was one of my first exposures to swordfighting of some kind when I was a child, and is one of the biggest reasons why I became fascinated with swords. Not to mention my not-so-secret ambition to become a Jedi Knight. 

Anyway...here is a better shot of my current avatar. I'm holding a pair of Lightech sabers, and enhanced the glow effects (those sabers did actually light up) with Photoshop:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine is from the short movie "The Christmas Caper" which can be found as an add on in the DVD Madagascar.  

His name is Mr. Chew and he is a horribly misunderstood puppy.  I fell in love with him when I saw the movie and my dear friend, Mr. OnlyAnEgg, made me the avatar upon my request.

He seems to scare the bejesus out of everyone, and for that reason alone, has been the longest lasting Avatar I have ever had.  Don't think I will be getting rid of him anytime soon.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 9, 2006)

My avatar is my class patch.  I taught TKD for 15 years before finally designing a patch and paying to have the embroidery done.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 9, 2006)

I tend to change mine when I get tired of the old one, or simply find a pic I like better. Some recent ones on MT: the dragon from my sleeve (tattoo), me in Gene Simmons make-up (complete with fake blood), and the current pic of my eye, which has no special significance. I was just playing around with the cam on my Treo.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 9, 2006)

Loved Hong Kong Phooey as a kid and I figured it had a martial arts theme to it.  I added some of the patches of the styles I train in to show I have no specific allegiance to one art. And it also shows a less serious side of me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2006)

My avatar is a picture of me training at a Shinto Shrine in Japan that is devoted to the martial arts.  Here is a better picture:

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 9, 2006)

My Avatar is the patch my school used from the mid 1960's through the mid 1980's.  The patch maker went out of business and no more patches were available.   As of 1993, I knew of only 2 other old-timers from my school who had one of these patches.

In 2002 I needed to buy some new Gi pants.  I went to the local Martial Arts supply store.   In one corner of their patch counter I saw my school patch.   They said it was the last one they had.  I bought it.

The text lines are "Kenpo Karate", "USNKA" = United States National Karate Association, and the Chinese characters for "Open Hand".


----------



## matt.m (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh gee.  I love the game Street Fighter II, I was close to graduating high school when the game came out in 91-92.  Ken was my favorite character on the game.  

I used to love doing spin kicks, in the orginal that move was his power move.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 9, 2006)

My avatar used to be a character (Red) from a computer game.  Now, I had recently passed my 2nd brown belt test, and Rick Wade kindly sent me a GIF of the belt.  I am using the belt as my avatar for now.

- Ceicei


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 9, 2006)

No real significance.  Really!  







Just a picture that a rather interesting artist made by taking a picture of the old Sunbeam Bread girl, and using Photoshop to remove that piece of bread, and replace it with big ol' hairy spider.  

When I first saw this photo, I didn't know whether to be fascinated at this unusual image, or to force myself to stop chuckling.  After all, what child would be that gleefully chomping at an arachnid of that size?  It's just one of those things that look so out of place, that you can't help but stare.  

BTW, the name of the file is "yum.jpg."


----------



## Lisa (Jun 9, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> No real significance.  Really!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grenadier, 

Your avatar, by far, is the most freaky one on MT.  I really try and avert my eyes when I read your posts...but...but... I just can't help but look and that feeling of ....OMG...eewww...comes over me evertime...AAAAHHHHH!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 9, 2006)

My Avatar is Leon, from the 1980s flick Bladerunner, with Harrison Ford.  Leon is one of several androids gone AWOL, wreaking havoc on a futuristic Earth (Los Angeles, actually).  Harrison Ford is a bounty hunter, tracking down the androids and "retiring" them.

The photo is from a scene where Leon is about to smash in Harrison Ford's skull, but just before he can do it he is shot by another android, who has fallen in love with Ford.

I just liked the movie, so I grabbed up the Avatar from the stock photos on Martialtalk.  

A bunch of people have said that it creeps them out.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well mine is my wonderful wife and three great boys of ours. I'm just proud of the family so I use pics. of them mostly or students from my school.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 9, 2006)

My very first avatar on here is the one the site provides-  that was so long ago, that I couldn't tell you which one it was.  Like Kreth, I just like to play around and find images.  More recently, I briefly had one of my dog, one of me, I had a few penguins on here (one I got when I wanted one from veggietales- still couldn't find a veg, though), and I've had a bunny with pancakes on it's head.  This one I have now, I was doing a search on "funny avatars" and ran across this one.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 9, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> No real significance. Really!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I always wondered what was up with that!  I kept asking myself, "why on earth is that girl eating a spider, and she's enjoying it?"

I was thinking of asking you about it, but never got around to it.


----------



## bydand (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine is my 4 year old son pretending to train like Daddy.  I took a few with the digital camera and this one was so darn cute that I had to run it through Photoshop and make an avatar out of it.  

Thinking I may change it to one of all my boys.  2 have started their own training now and the other 2 are chomping at the bit to be old enough to try their hand at the MA's.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 9, 2006)

My current school patch.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 9, 2006)

Self explanatory


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 9, 2006)

Mines a shot I took in Joshua Tree on a climbing trip a few years ago.  I'm a big fan of traditional rock climbing - or "trad" climbing and my first internet name was tradrockrat - I use it for all of my name needs but it doesn't really make a lot of sense on a MA forum, so I put a pic up of a rock to help others figure it out.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine is actually a mozilla from dmoz.org that I created some time ago for martial arts category (http://dmoz.org/Sports/Martial_Arts/) and gave it to the project to use.

Sort of a play on Z-Rex.

Here is a montage that I use for my profile there.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 9, 2006)

My ninja penguin has had a few variation over the past couple years when he was born.  Some are edited into ninja's by me, others I found in the form they went up on.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux <- That's the penguin behind the mask in them


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2006)

Mines me, in TimeLord mode. 

It changes on occasion.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2006)

My Current Avatar is the logo for our Club.


----------



## hapki68 (Jun 9, 2006)

Me at my school's outdoor demo about a month ago.  

We were stretching our ankles when the pic was taken.  I look unhappy cause it's so friggin' hot, and I can't remember why I didn't take up swimming instead of sitting in the sun in burlap-like black pajamas.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 9, 2006)

I've had a few over the last couple years as well.  My first was a drawing of a girl snarling.  I've also had up poppies on Memorial Day, the rear view of a winged angel, a closeup of a red rose in 3/4 blossom, and a white rose with a bratty cherub next to it (one of my faves).  That one was my favorite, though I neglected to save it when changing the avatar after purchasing a new computer.  

I've also gone through personal avatar creating software (various kinds) with the nice ladies here to create images which look somewhat like us.

I don't have good photoshopping software on this PC and found my current avatar on the internet.  Technopunk helped me crop it and change the file size so it was usable as an avatar.

I like to put up pretty and feminine stuff to balance out my tomboyhood.


----------



## Wes Tasker (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine is a gua from the Yi Jing called "Da Guo" which can translate as the "Great Exceeding".  The poem that goes along with this gua is:

With cultivation comes intensity.
Exceeding limits.
The great man stands, unafraid, in solitude
And if necesary, reatreats from the world without sadness.

It kind of sums things up for the way I do things and pays homage to two western philosophers (Foucault & Bataille) who influenced me, as well as Buddhist ideas etc. etc.

-wes tasker


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> No real significance.  Really!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what...I've been trying to figure out for a while if the girl in your avatar was actually _eating_ a spider.  That is something you don't see every day...


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> You know what...I've been trying to figure out for a while if the girl in your avatar was actually _eating_ a spider. That is something you don't see every day...


 
That is a Mexican Red-Legged tarantula.  They don't grow as large as the picture implies.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I like to put up pretty and feminine stuff to balance out my tomboyhood.



Oh really?  I rather enjoy celebrating my tomboyishness myself.    Thus, all the warrior woman pics.  I don't think I've ever used a remotely girly avatar in any forum.  *thinks*  Nope...never.  Not with my usual Swordlady moniker...  :uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Not with my usual Swordlady moniker... :uhyeah:


 
You got a different moniker elsewhere?


----------



## Henderson (Jun 9, 2006)

My current avatar is Miyagi Chojun Sensei, founder of Goju-Ryu.

In the past I've used pics of The Reaper (he's just cool), me and my daughters, and my family crest which I discovered while researching my Scottish heritage.

I like to change it up pretty frequently.


Frank


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> You got a different moniker elsewhere?



"Swordlady" is the moniker I've used the most on Internet fora.  It was based on my second email address, created back in 1999.  I've also used the aliases Buttercup (from the Powerpuff Girls) and Jadzia (science officer from "Star Trek: Deep Space Nine") on another forum - but that was because my Swordlady username got banned (I got into a fight with the forum admin - NOT a good idea!)  But Swordlady remains as my primary forum alias.


----------



## crushing (Jun 9, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> After all, what child would be that gleefully chomping at an arachnid of that size?



Yeah, I can imagine children gleefully chomping on spiders half that size, but one of THAT size?  No way!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> ...but that was because my Swordlady username got banned (I got into a fight with the forum admin - NOT a good idea!)...


 
You?  No!  You're always so sweet!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 9, 2006)

Its NOT a picture of me...I was born over 200lbs.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> You?  No!  You're always so sweet!



Yeah...hard to believe, isn't it?    That banning happened back in September 2003.  I got into an argument with the forum admin over "forum censorship".  No, it isn't what you think.  It was a forum for my old church.  The moderators were determined to only let "positive" posts about that church on the forum - even though there was a LOT of turmoil going on that year.  They censored many of the posts for being "negative".  The other thing to consider was that forum was mainly populated by teens and college students.  Most all of the moderators were in their teens, and NOT very mature (the forum admin was about my age).  I managed to get myself banned twice, and finally managed to find a way to express myself - without being so argumentative.  What was ironic was that I became a LOT more civil on that forum after leaving my church, and actually become a moderator for a short while.

Incidentally, that was the only time I've been banned from a Net forum, and I've participated in over a dozen.  It was also where I learned how to be a *little* more diplomatic, though I am far from perfect in the way I communicate on the Net...


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 9, 2006)

Decided to change my avatar to a picture of me....  Just checking to see how it looks...

- Ceicei​


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Decided to change my avatar to a picture of me....  Just checking to see how it looks...
> 
> - Ceicei​



Looks good to me!


----------



## hapki68 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ceicei, I think it looks great.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 9, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Looks good to me!





			
				hapki68 said:
			
		

> Ceicei, I think it looks great.



Thanks.  I think I'll keep my picture up for a while then.  Right now, I'm trying to figure out how to put a picture of my former avatar (2nd brown belt GIF) to become part of my signature.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jenna (Jun 9, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> My current avatar is Miyagi Chojun Sensei, founder of Goju-Ryu.
> 
> In the past I've used pics of The Reaper (he's just cool), me and my daughters, and my family crest which I discovered while researching my Scottish heritage.
> 
> ...


Hey Frank  and so where bouts in bonnie Scotland did the fabled and much feared Hendersons turn out to be from?? now I am picturing your forefathers up at Castle Henderson defending the faith with big Highlander broadswords..

*There can be only ONE*, ha! 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 9, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Decided to change my avatar to a picture of me.... Just checking to see how it looks...
> 
> - Ceicei
> ​


 
I like it!  Definitely original and unique!


----------



## Buddha1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Mine's an Aikido throw from a german site I found. I know it's very simplistic and somewhat boring, but whenever I go to change it, I can't. It's just too aikidoish.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 10, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Frank  and so where bouts in bonnie Scotland did the fabled and much feared Hendersons turn out to be from??


 
Hi Jenna,

Turns out the Clan was huge.  They inhabited most parts of Scotland (not like Scotland is all that big, right?)  The majority were Highlander's though, or at least that's how it looks to me.


Frank


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 10, 2006)

This is a cool thread. Nice job! It's intersting to read about why people chose their avatars.

Right now my avatar is my company logo. No...it's not a tribute to "Gun's and Roses" :lol:

The logo actually represents something important to me.

1. The Key: Represents knowledge
2. The Rose: Represents life
3. The Gun: Represents Freedom

My old avatar was "Cerberus" the 3-headed guardian dog of hades.

That is because my little doogy is named Cerberus. Although he is like my kid, and he trained in tracking and protection, he's a real candyass.  Seriously, he's like everybodys friend. He was so cute as a little puppy too, that naming him "Cerberus" was kind of like my little joke anyways. People call him "Serb" for short.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 10, 2006)

Someone told Calvin if he made a face, it would freeze like that.  Him and Hobbes are verifying the veracity of that urban legend.


----------



## Sam (Jun 10, 2006)

I believe I was discussing with two of our blackbelts the possibility of catching a very adorable little child who trains at my studio with a live trap. One of them commented that I was "Evilness in full bloom". I liked the ring of it.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

My wife loves koalas, so I created a character for her a number of years ago.  When I was looking for a cute image for the kids in my class, I used my koala character and here he is.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 10, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Hi Jenna,
> 
> Turns out the Clan was huge. They inhabited most parts of Scotland (not like Scotland is all that big, right?) The majority were Highlander's though, or at least that's how it looks to me.
> 
> ...


Hey Frank  I think all the genealogy stuff is really interesting and I can understand why so many of you yanks go tracing your roots around Britain and Europe and the most fervent are I think those with the Irish forefathers but it is all good and I would imagine being a true Scot you got a family tartan too? and so the sons of Hender really were Highlanders then I guess you must have a daily struggle to reign in that quickening and curb your urge to lop off your boss's head with the ol broadsword when he give ya grief?? ahh.. only quickening I ever had came after a few beers and a Vindaloo curry  Nah I is just jokin wid ya fer sure 

oops sorry for this big mad thread drift here.. I will go off and edit myself out.. ttfn,
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 10, 2006)

Kerr family of Edinburgh.  Rievers, we were...chasing down into York, swiping cattle and killing the bloody Brits 

Sero Sed Serio
Late, but in earnest.

Here's me own tartan:


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 10, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> oops sorry for this big mad thread drift here.. I will go off and edit myself out.. ttfn,
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna



Yeah...nice of you to hijack one of *my* threads.  :whip:

Just messing with you, of course.    Anywho...just to get this thread back on track, what inspired you to select your avatar.  It's a guardian angel, right?


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 10, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Yeah...nice of you to hijack one of *my* threads. :whip:
> 
> Just messing with you, of course.  Anywho...just to get this thread back on track, what inspired you to select your avatar. It's a guardian angel, right?


 
It's from the movie, "Constatine,"  I do believe.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 10, 2006)

Neat thread!  I change my avatars every now and then.  Usually it's an anime character, but lately I've been using anime style Lord of the Ring icons.  It was recently Arwen.  Now it's Frodo.  I think they're cute.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Henderson (Jun 10, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> ...I would imagine being a true Scot you got a family tartan too?


 You would be correct.... View attachment $wr1762r.gif



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> ...oops sorry for this big mad thread drift here...


No thread drift...it's about avatars and what they mean. Completely ON topic to me. 

Here's the crest I spoke of too...
View attachment $Henderson_Crest.gif
See signature line below for translation.


----------



## Carol (Jun 10, 2006)

I love you avatars, Opal Dragon! 

I also like anime  

Uhh...how do I describe her?  She's almost like my anime alter-ego...a reworking of an anime sketch that someone else did.

I may upload a larger version...because supporting memebers get to do that    psst...   http://www.martialtalk.com/supportmt.shtmlhttp://www.martialtalk.com/supportmt.shtml


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice tribute to the Celtic genealogy. I have some myself; but wholy, I am a " 'merican."


----------



## Jenna (Jun 11, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Kerr family of Edinburgh. Rievers, we were...chasing down into York, swiping cattle and killing the bloody Brits
> 
> Sero Sed Serio
> Late, but in earnest.
> ...


A good scottish name Kerr with many variants too I believe and a cool tartan Jim did you get anything made up from it?? I know a few guys down here who they call sassanachs .. us limeys south of Hadrians wall who have pretentions to be scots that is.. but yes I know a few guys who got married in the kilt which I think is really cool and nice to see if I am allowed to say.. but now I am thinking..... No... it cannot be.... get away... Jim + Kerr? Jim Kerr from Scotland? my Sherlock sense says that can only mean one thing... Simple Minds? wow... small world and Don't You Forget About Me... an absolute 80s classic let me put it on see how you were sounding back then Jim, ha! and you will prolly not have a notion what I am blethering on about but no revelations there pffft, ha!

oops... drifting again.. but it is on last full moon before the solstice so I feel a strange urge to dress up pagan and run around amok disturbing the erstwhile tranquility of threads LOL  sorry...

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Jun 11, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Yeah...nice of you to hijack one of *my* threads. :whip:
> 
> Just messing with you, of course.  Anywho...just to get this thread back on track, what inspired you to select your avatar. It's a guardian angel, right?


Jennifer I apologise!  but am *NOT* apologising on bended knees before you as the nape of my neck might be a red rag to you to lop off my noggin so I say sorry from a distance of GREATER than 1 arm + 1 blade, ha! 

and bingo tkdgirl is correct and I am glad she recognised this from the film and I have this as my av for a few reasons not least of which is because I find Tilda Swinton a very attractive woman and who I met through a friend of a friend of a friend blah blah and in the flesh she has a beauty and intelligence and grace I have come across very very seldom before and she is a Cambridge grad which she did not say but I knew anyway and it is obvious to hear in her words when she speaks of things wow... amazing... 

and anyway though I take strength in my av being a belief which I have and reminding me of people who I miss badly and but this av is not actually for me but rather for someone else here who when they see it I hope will remind them that it is ok to wish impossible things

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Jun 11, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> You would be correct.... View attachment 6236
> 
> 
> No thread drift...it's about avatars and what they mean. Completely ON topic to me.
> ...


Frank  can I ask the same question to you also as to Egg.. have you actually worn your tartan made up as a garment or is a thing you would not do over there?? *interested* I think connection to roots is an important thing for everyone and I am glad you were able to trace your tree back through generations and I am envious in my position not knowing even thr root.. thank you for sharing.. and wow you mean your quote is from your family coat of arms? that is such a cool thing to know and to be able to say .. excellent!!!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 11, 2006)

I have Natalie Portman because she's classy, intelligent and beautiful. When a _V for Vendetta _Natalie avatar becomes available, I'll use that one.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 11, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> have you actually worn your tartan made up as a garment or is a thing you would not do over there??


  I plan to have an authentic clan kilt made, but to date, I have not.  As far as wearing it "over here" goes, personally *I would*, but most people, regardless of geography would give a second glance to a man in a skirt!     There is a large Irish population near me, but still, if it weren't St. Patty's weekend, I'd get some really strange looks.  Kinda like the ones I get when I'm in hakama.  Hmm...

-Frank


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 11, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> .. but now I am thinking..... No... it cannot be.... get away... Jim + Kerr? Jim Kerr from Scotland? my Sherlock sense says that can only mean one thing... Simple Minds? wow... small world and Don't You Forget About Me... an absolute 80s classic let me put it on see how you were sounding back then Jim, ha! and you will prolly not have a notion what I am blethering on about but no revelations there pffft, ha!


 
lol...Simple Minds!  'I won't harm you or touch your defences: vanity, insecurity'...No, no...closest well-known relative would be Graham Kerr.  Charles Macadams is in the mix somewhere, too.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 11, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> One of the first things I notice about a user on any forum is the avatar they use. I was wondering: Why did you pick your avatar, and is there a story behind it?


Nice thread.

My avatar is a picture of me.

The building behind me was were our tournament was being held.

I trimmed the picture down in Paint and used avatar sizer.
http://www.jql.co.uk/avatarsizer.htm

Been getting ready for my next belt so when that happens will have to change it


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine is pretty easy to figure out.  Most people that know me say I'm a bit short-tempered at times *cough*, and I stumbled across this one online once and have been using it since.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 12, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> A bunch of people have said that it creeps them out.


Yeah, your avatar definitely creeps me out. 

Once again, our photoshop expert, OnlyanEgg made my avatar for me. I asked for something "Jade Tigress-y" and he came up with several really cool ones..I liked this one best. 

I chose my user name because I like what Jade and Tigers symbolize in Chinese culture, it carries personal significance for me.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 12, 2006)

I change mine a lot.  Its currently my dog in a pirate hat.

Because, ya know... 

Its a dog in a pirate hat.

I mean... 

A dog.

In a pirate hat.

How could I NOT use it as my avatar?


----------



## beau_safken (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine was a combo of Being at a swanky 70's bar and a couple mai tai's.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 13, 2006)

wish I could post attachments, but this will have to do...

here's my little random thread twist - hee hee

Here's my family tartan - Clan Cian - Irish. 







love to show my fly plaid I wore at my wedding - oh well.

Here's a clan crest:






my coat of arms:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mine is a tribute to my first style (Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan). I was too lazy to scan my old dojang patch, so I used this one off of the net. It's pretty old. So I was thinking of changing it to a "snowboarding-ish" type, but haven't found one I like. If anyone sees one, let me know


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 14, 2006)

I change my av fairly frequently.

Currently...well, I was walking through a field and saw a bear flying a kite.  I walked up to him and asked, 'How's the kite-flying today?'
He looked at me and replied, 'I don't know for sure.  The kite's too far off for me to ask.'


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 14, 2006)

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> Mine is a tribute to my first style (Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan). I was too lazy to scan my old dojang patch, so I used this one off of the net. It's pretty old. So I was thinking of changing it to a "snowboarding-ish" type, but haven't found one I like. If anyone sees one, let me know



How about this one?  It's a shot of Lindsay Jacobellis hot-dogging her way out of the gold medal.  Sure it was maddening to watch on television, but still kinda laughable in a way:


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mine is a Taino sun disk. The Tainos were the original inhabitants of Boriken (now known as Puerto Rico). As you can guess, I'm Puerto Rican. 

My username is Tagalog for Victor and the 74 is the year I was born.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 14, 2006)

My avatar is a doll I made at http://elouai.com/ . That doll was the closest to me in looks, except for the outfit. I have yet to find an outfit that looks like that!


----------



## monkey (Jun 14, 2006)

I picked this matrix one.As its alot like me.

He was taken out of one place & given the culture shock of reality.
Even though you may have the abilty to stop any harm.
There are those of their own kind and way -that are against & disbelieve 
what ones intentions are.
Eventually he gained not only respect of his peers--but showed the skills
were truly unique & eager to spread to & for others.
His talents become part of the people & not just the people fighting seperatly. Not to mention, they a pretty bad *** movies.


----------



## JamesDraegun (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll probably change my avatar a few times till I find something I like a lot...
Until then, I'll probably be using in-game screenshots of my favorite games. The one I have right now is DOA4 (Dead or Alive 4, a fighting game for the Xbox360). It shows Jan Lee-a virtual Bruce Lee, and one of my favorite characters- giving a face stomp to Ein-a Karate user, and another of my favorite characters-.... ouch!


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 15, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> I picked this matrix one.As its alot like me.
> 
> He was taken out of one place & given the culture shock of reality.
> Even though you may have the abilty to stop any harm.
> ...


Cool! Well done for being like Neo. And what about stopping the bullets? 

Respects!


----------



## fightingfat (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine is just a picture of me with a big Phillipino Machete!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 15, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> How about this one? It's a shot of Lindsay Jacobellis hot-dogging her way out of the gold medal. Sure it was maddening to watch on television, but still kinda laughable in a way:


 
Sweet! Thanks. I'll have to change it tomorrow. Nice! Thanks again.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2006)

For my new Avatar I have to thank Sam for it. She led me to this site http://www.potterpuppetpals.com/index.html some time ago and it cracked me up. They sell t-shirts of the characters and this was from the picture of the shirt... thus my new avatar... Bother!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> For my new Avatar I have to thank Sam for it. She led me to this site http://www.potterpuppetpals.com/index.html some time ago and it cracked me up. They sell t-shirts of the characters and this was from the picture of the shirt... thus my new avatar... Bother!



The Potter Puppet Pals are _hilarious_.  In a demented kind of way.

"Follow the butterflies...follow the butterflies...wheeeeeee!"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> The Potter Puppet Pals are _hilarious_.  In a demented kind of way.
> 
> "Follow the butterflies...follow the butterflies...wheeeeeee!"


Ronuclus Exploducus!


I loved how Ron who ran away screaming runs up to Voldemort then stops and pauses... then... "BOTHER!" and runs away again!

I hope the animator makes more of them...


----------



## Sam (Jun 18, 2006)

There's a secret in one of those puppet pals... freeze it during the green light when someone is avra-kedavra-ing someone - I forget who... but when there is a pentagram in the green light. Its a "secret" animation.

Edit; its time to update my avatar...


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 18, 2006)

i just changed mine to my cat.... ummm hes my baby the only one ill have for about 5 years lol ​


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> There's a secret in one of those puppet pals... freeze it during the green light when someone is avra-kedavra-ing someone - I forget who... but when there is a pentagram in the green light. Its a "secret" animation.
> 
> Edit; its time to update my avatar...



Um...I *think* MA-Carver and I were just discussing the "secret animation"?  

And the pentagram in question appears during the Voldemort avada kedavra-ing Snape sequence (I've watched it WAY too many times...)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 19, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Um...I *think* MA-Carver and I were just discussing the "secret animation"?
> And the pentagram in question appears during the Voldemort avada kedavra-ing Snape sequence (I've watched it WAY too many times...)


Oh and remember that Sam gets full credit for finding that animation by the way...  atta girl Sam! 
Me thinks it's time to change my moniker... Carver? Hmm Martial Arts Carver... (what do *you* think Ceicei?? :wink2: )


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine is Ogami Itto, from the series Lone Wolf and Cub.  

It's a picture of him looking miserable, as he often looks, being a truly kind and noble man forced into living as a demon with his toddler son, after his wife is murdered and he is framed as a traitor to the Shogun.  His pain has an effect on me.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 19, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Me thinks it's time to change my moniker... Carver? Hmm Martial Arts Carver... (what do *you* think Ceicei?? :wink2: )



I have no objection if anyone wants to assume my maiden name. :uhyeah:   (People tend to think you're my brother anyway.)

- Ceicei


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 19, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Me thinks it's time to change my moniker... Carver? Hmm Martial Arts Carver... (what do *you* think Ceicei?? :wink2: )


 
DOH...I just realized I made a typo, calling you "Carver" instead of "Caver".  Sorry about that!  :lookie:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 19, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> DOH...I just realized I made a typo, calling you "Carver" instead of "Caver".  Sorry about that!  :lookie:



Nah... it's happened so often that I'm used to it... gives me an excuse to give those who do typo a hard time (for the fun of it of course :wink1: ) 



> I have no objection if anyone wants to assume my maiden name. :uhyeah: (People tend to think you're my brother anyway.)
> 
> - Ceicei


That and something else too... sometimes...  

But it does make it fun sometimes don't cha think so?


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 8, 2006)

My late trainer, Kevin had a photo of himself in pose & same uniform. I thought I'd emulate it.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 8, 2006)

Well.. Mine's changed. It's now the Attention Deficit Demon familiar from the game Kingdom of Loathing (kingdomofloathing.com).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

My current one is a picture of me from my next book! (40% finished :rofl

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brother John (Jul 9, 2006)

I like penguins
I like Samouri

I like my penguin Samouri witht the broken sword


Your Brother
John


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

Ahhh, liking penguins is a good thing! :rofl:

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 9, 2006)

Mine is my dog when he was just a little guy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

Cute puppy Paul!  How about posting some pic's of your fully grown dog.
I would love to see the change.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Cute puppy Paul! How about posting some pic's of your fully grown dog.
> I would love to see the change.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
I have some that I need to get online for sure. Stay tuned...hopefully I'll grab the time to do that soon. I'll try for it this week!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I have some that I need to get online for sure. Stay tuned...hopefully I'll grab the time to do that soon. I'll try for it this week!


 
Cool!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Carol (Jul 9, 2006)

I went for a change and retired the Anime girl for a bit.


----------

